
Amazon Kindle Oasis - headmelted
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00REQKWGA?ref_=pe_2522670_189214260_ods_em_eink_wy_ann_ecg
======
sciurus
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11488615](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11488615)

